# Problem beim Umstieg von 1.3 auf 1.4



## HilfeSuchender (17. Jun 2004)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich bin nun von der Version 1.3 auf 1.4 umgestiegen, und komme mit einigen Änderungen nicht so zurecht. Ich habe das HelloWorld Programm geschrieben, aberirgendwie bekomme ich es unter 1.4 nicht zu laufen. Unter 1.3 schon. 
Wodrauf muss ich alles achten, wenn ich von 1.3 auf 1.4 umsteige?
Und wo kann ich im Deploytool die JNDI-Namen einstellen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der Umstellung etwas helfen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## nollario (17. Jun 2004)

meinst du von j2ee 1.3 auf j2ee 1.4?
und welchen appserver nutzt du? sun referenz implementierung?
was genau ist dein problem?


----------



## HilfeSuchender (17. Jun 2004)

nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meinst du von j2ee 1.3 auf j2ee 1.4?


Ja das meinte ich. 


			
				nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und welchen appserver nutzt du? sun referenz implementierung?


Ja ich nutze den Sun Application Server


			
				nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was genau ist dein problem?



Also ich habe ein kleines HelloWorld Programm geschrieben (Stateful Session Bean). Habe es unter J2EE 1.3 zu laufen gebracht, aber nicht unter 1.4. Da ich mit dem Deploying nicht ganz zurecht komme.
Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung: 

```
C:\eclipse2.1.2\workspace\HelloWorld>appclient -client HelloWorldAppClient.jar

javax.naming.NameNotFoundException [Root exception is org.omg.CosNaming.NamingCo
ntextPackage.NotFound: IDL:omg.org/CosNaming/NamingContext/NotFound:1.0]
        at com.sun.jndi.cosnaming.ExceptionMapper.mapException(ExceptionMapper.java:44)
        at com.sun.jndi.cosnaming.CNCtx.callResolve(CNCtx.java:453)
        at com.sun.jndi.cosnaming.CNCtx.lookup(CNCtx.java:492)
        at com.sun.jndi.cosnaming.CNCtx.lookup(CNCtx.java:470)
        at javax.naming.InitialContext.lookup(InitialContext.java:347)
        at com.sun.enterprise.naming.NamingManagerImpl.lookup(NamingManagerImpl.java:702)
        at com.sun.enterprise.naming.java.javaURLContext.lookup(javaURLContext.java:108)
        at javax.naming.InitialContext.lookup(InitialContext.java:347)
        at HelloWorldClient.main(HelloWorldClient.java:17)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)
        at com.sun.enterprise.util.Utility.invokeApplicationMain(Utility.java:285)
        at com.sun.enterprise.appclient.Main.<init>(Main.java:420)
        at com.sun.enterprise.appclient.Main.main(Main.java:92) Caused by: org.omg.CosNaming.NamingContextPackage.NotFound: IDL:omg.org/CosNamin
g/NamingContext/NotFound:1.0
        at org.omg.CosNaming.NamingContextPackage.NotFoundHelper.read(NotFoundHelper.java:72)
        at org.omg.CosNaming._NamingContextStub.resolve(_NamingContextStub.java:251)
        at com.sun.jndi.cosnaming.CNCtx.callResolve(CNCtx.java:440)
        [...]
```

Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass ich ein Problem mit den JNDI Namen habe. Aber wird das unter 1.4 geregelt. Ich kann meinen Beans ja keine mehr zuweisen, so wie in 1.3.
Beim Application Client habe ich bei "EJB Refs" unter JNDI Name "HelloWorldBean" eingetragen. Was machen ich falsch, und wie mache ich es richtig?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## HilfeSuchender (17. Jun 2004)

Habe das Problem selbst gelöst.

War wieder mal nur zu dämlich .

Gruß Christian


----------



## nollario (17. Jun 2004)

was wars denn? wenn du einen post hier machst und die lösung findest, dann solltest du auch die lösung posten...

riecht aber nach den jndi parametern, die evtl falsch sind???


----------



## HilfeSuchender (17. Jun 2004)

nollario hat gesagt.:
			
		

> riecht aber nach den jndi parametern, die evtl falsch sind???



genau!!!


----------

